# GCSE Horse Riding



## Jade2007 (31 January 2008)

Does anyone have any info on it?
Wasn't going to do GCSE PE but just found out that you can do horse riding so I'm considering it now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I was wondering if it's worth it and what's involved e.g. do you have to go to a riding school or can you ride your own pony, and what do you have to do e.g. walk trot canter jump
Thanks if you've got any info 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (31 January 2008)

it is quite demanding.
you need to be able to jump a course of 3 foot and do things such as ride in a double bridle etc

if you can do all this and have your own pony it shouldnt be a problem


----------



## wonkey_donkey (31 January 2008)

My daughter has just done this! 
She used her own horse and we hired a BHS intructor to assess her. It is designed for all abilities but as the poster above correctly states you do have to be able to jump a 3ft course and ride basic lateral movements etc to get the 9-10 grade. Grade 1-2 is oviously very basic.
You also have to video the assessment and submit it with all the relevant score sheets etc to be varified by the GSSE examiners.
Good luck !


----------



## Mid (31 January 2008)

A friend does this, she gets wednesday mornings off school so she can ride! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





i don't know if there is a GCSE in just horseriding..


----------



## Missmac (31 January 2008)

A girl in my school did horse riding as part of her GCSE P.E. The day of the assessment she brought her horse to school and did her assassment on the school playing field!!


----------



## monica987 (31 January 2008)

Oh, I am interested!!


----------



## JessPickle (31 January 2008)

My sister did it she didnt have to jump a course of 3ft jumps just a couple of decent jumps.  She also had to be able to walk,trot, canter no stirrups.  Basical lateral stuff.  Our school PE teacher came out and beth got full marks.

Also remember you have to do 3/4 sports in total and their is theory lessons as well!


----------



## Jade2007 (31 January 2008)

Thanks. I'm assuming I'll get more information on this later on in the year as I've got to choose my options in Year 8 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Will probably have a chat with my PE teacher. At the moment I'm doing about 3' courses and can sort of do basic lateral work. Boomer can do it 'cos he does it brilliantly with my mum but I've not had many lesson on lateral work!
I've also got my C test with the Pony Club.
Definatly want to do it now, I've just got to choose my other PE courses


----------



## JessPickle (31 January 2008)

yep and you have to remember the theory I know people who were county level PE who got B's and people who were not as good at pe but worked harder on the theory getting A*'s


----------



## mizzhonesty (31 January 2008)

yup i did, i got away with not jumping as id hurt my back but still got full marks as at the time i was competing 3'9.
i dont remember GCSE saying double bridle?! A level pe requires you to ride in a double bridle.

if you want to pm me your email address i can email the sheet to you if youd like?


----------



## JessPickle (31 January 2008)

no you don't need double bridle!


----------



## mizzhonesty (31 January 2008)

thats what i thought jess 
	
	
		
		
	


	




and you dont really need it first year a level either


----------



## Sunny_Star (31 January 2008)

gcse pe horseridng was really easy!
Well I guess it depends on the assesor you get, mine was my instructor so she just gave me 25/25 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I didnt know you could do horseriding as a full gcse though...interesting


----------



## pocket (31 January 2008)

My cousin is 15 and is considering doing this, she's not keen on the jumping elements but will probably choose the flat work.  Sounds quiet good, but hard work.


----------



## lizstuguinness (31 January 2008)

god why didnt they have this when i was at school???????
now how do i "adjust" my degree to include riding...... cant think how to fit it into a business development and events management degree tho?? ideas on a postcard...

I suppose its only usefull if you want to work with horses / PE or perhaps as definate pass if other grades may be slightly dodgy.


----------



## Sunny_Star (31 January 2008)

what exam board does gcse horseriding?


----------



## mizzhonesty (31 January 2008)

edexcel and aqa for certainity

edexcels criteria is harder than aqa's 

riding can only be done as part of pe as far as im aware


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (31 January 2008)

Be realistic, the horse riding may be easy (If your at a decent level) but three other sports? And the theroy is not easy!! I did GSCE PE because I really enjoy sport, I got 8/7s in dance and gymnastics in year nine and am a 100m sprinter. Science is my strongest subject, getting A/A*s. I still find GCSE PE hard. It is a big jump from core PE, however I really, really enjoy PE, and look forward to those lessons. It is one of those subjects if your not going to put 100% your not going to pass. Oh the course work was one fairy heavy peice.


----------



## Sunny_Star (31 January 2008)

ohh i thought someone meant you could do it as a proper gcse!
Aqa is really easy because it says you should be riding well for the level you are at, so basically if you normally jump 2ft3 then if you can jump a 2ft3 course well you should get full marks.
So there is no pressure to jump mahusive scary things!


----------



## madgirl (31 January 2008)

I have to say I find GCSE PE very easy- I only have an hour of theory a week compared to 2.5 hours of theory for every other subject I do so at the end half the learning. GCSE riding is pretty basic. 
The written bit of coursework is not that bad i got full marks in mine and it really didn't take that long compared ot other subjects. My GCSE is 60% practical.

Definitely my favourite GCSE lol.


----------



## mizzhonesty (31 January 2008)

yup,
i did one jump at 2' for my video as id hurt my back and wasnt meant to be riding at all, to prove to edexcel that i was injured was a nightmare!!

forget_me_not i agree!! its not a doss subject, i was competing well in riding, playing football to a high standard and ahtletics to district and came out with 9s but if your not bothered with the theory you wont do well


----------



## BethandHenry (31 January 2008)

I found GCSE PE quite easy - I got an A and I wasnt amazing at sports, and I most certainly didnt have to ride in a double bridle or jump a 3ft course. I did some of my coursework on horseriding and got 10/10, had to explain some of it to an outside examiner and he said I sounded like I knew what I was talking about. I would recommend it, although I mainly got an A as I was good at the theory and riding, the other sports were just average


----------



## xspiralx (31 January 2008)

Only do it if your school knows something about it. I made a huge mistake in choosing it. They persuaded me with offers of riding and dance etc etc, but then did not organise the riding thing at all, and I never got to do dance - had to do team sports which I was never good at.

Did get assessed for the riding but they sent out a crack pot woman who hardly knew what she was on about, asked me really bizarre questions and didn't even assess my riding properly. It was stupid.

The theory side of it is a doddle though.


----------



## mizzhonesty (31 January 2008)

i got to make up my own questions and had to organise doing my video myself i also didnt get time off of school to ride


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (31 January 2008)

im just going by what a lad at my yard showed me.
he thought he would do it as he could ride and had access to his mums horse.
the sheet showed to me said 85cms (approx 3") course of showjumps
and it did mention a double bridle - dont remember if he had to ride in it or just know how it worked / was put together but it was mentioned.

he didnt do it in the end as he realised it wasnt such a doss after all!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (1 February 2008)

If I remember rightly my daughter did horse riding as part of her PE GCSE. We prepared a video of her riding a couple of dressage tests at a riding club show &amp; also jumping a couple of 3'00"-3'03" courses at Show Jumping. We later handed the video in for assessment. The video was submitted with the dressage score sheets from the filmed tests. The whole video was assessed by a dressage judge &amp; a instructor/showjumper. She did well &amp; passed her GCSE with top grade. 
There were other non horsey things she also had to do for the GCSE, the riding was only part of it.


----------



## jockette (1 February 2008)

i just gave them my vid from pony club champs which they didnt give back, ithink they just make the marks up as they go along,school rounders captain they gave me 8/10 gave other people higher marks.


----------



## MrDarcy93 (28 February 2008)

Heya xx 
I'm new but I thought i'd join, 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Im in year 10 and I do GCSE pe.. i do recommend not doing it if all you want to do is horse riding in it. I find it hard and the theory is quite tricky.

However I can help you if you want to know what you have to be able to do if you want to do it.. If your school is doing edexcel here is the schedual thing.. lol

http://www.castleschool.com/old(pre2005)...0Assessment.pdf

Im quite lucky coz where I keep my horse does all that kind of stuff and had done gcse and that.. xx


----------



## LeilaBarber (3 September 2008)

<font color="pink">  </font> Im confused, im currently in year 10. 
I really love horseriding, and want to take it, can you explain what i have to do. 
thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## lizzie87 (13 January 2009)

for our exam board we either had to jusp a 3 foot course (about 5 jumps) OR rode in a double bridle, leg yield, may have been a bit of shoulder in, then we were videoed doing this, marked by our riding instructor, and the video was sent off with our exmas


----------

